
15 months of intermittent fasting has not transformed my life - laurex
https://elemental.medium.com/15-months-of-intermittent-fasting-has-not-transformed-my-life-bbb8e7a50b2a
======
masonic
Of course Intermittent Fasting didn't transform his life -- he wasn't doing
Intermittent Fasting, he was doing _Time-restricted feeding._

